
The Best Backup Is no Backup. - jnoller
http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/the-best-backup-is-no-backup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nasuni+%28Nasuni+Weblog%29
======
nihar
Some how this is weird to me... isn't replication keeping a copy of your files
somewhere else? And isn't that the very definition of "backup" ??

~~~
jrsmith1279
I guess you could say that, but replication alone would mean only having 1
copy and that copy would contain the same data that your original set of data
contained depending on when the replication occurred. So if you happened to
delete a file 3 days ago and just realized it today then you're SOL if
replication had already occurred.

